# Community > Resource Library >  So you got a deer

## Eion

This is a not to bad little resource I came across that details what you need, taking the shot, dressing, hanging, skinning, butchery and a little about preservation and cooking. Good starting point.

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/ag/issues/fm...deer-G1598.PDF

----------

